# Gesshin Uraku



## mark76 (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with these knives? I'm curious about their measurements, but the JKI site doesn't mention them. 

- How thick are the blades?
- How thick/thin are they right above the edge?
- What is the blade grind?
- How does the steel perform (what hardness)?

Thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 26, 2014)

they should all have measurements up on our site... just scroll down on the product page


----------



## mark76 (Sep 26, 2014)

You're right. Thanks.

Can you tell me a bit more about these knives? What is their application? On the overall Uraku page they're called workhorses, but on, for example, the santoku page, it is called very thin. And this santoku indeed seems pretty thin.

And do they have a convex grind? Any idea about how hard the steel is?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 26, 2014)

mark76 said:


> You're right. Thanks.
> 
> Can you tell me a bit more about these knives? What is their application? On the overall Uraku page they're called workhorses, but on, for example, the santoku page, it is called very thin. And this santoku indeed seems pretty thin.
> 
> And do they have a convex grind? Any idea about how hard the steel is?



You are misinterpreting the term "workhorse". A workhorse is "something that is markedly useful, durable, or dependable". Somehow the term has come to be used incorrectly on other forms to mean a knife that is heavy or has a thick spine or is somehow suitable for abuse. The same thing has happened to the term "profile", which is incorrectly used to refer to the geometry of the blade.

Gesshin Uraku knives are workhorses in the correct use of the term. 

Rick


----------



## JBroida (Sep 26, 2014)

There are quite a few different things we carry within gesshin uraku... depends on the knife when we're talking about grind. Which knives in particular are you curious about?


----------



## mark76 (Sep 26, 2014)

Jon, it's the santoku (165 mm) I'm interested in.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 26, 2014)

That one is a flattish grind in the upper part of the blade and convex (not hugely convex but it's there) from the wide bevel down. They are pretty thin behind the edge, but due to the steel and HT, they are very tough and durable


----------



## petefromNY (Feb 20, 2015)

what steel are the gesshin uraku stainless suji >?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 20, 2015)

petefromNY said:


> what steel are the gesshin uraku stainless suji >?



aus10 @ ~60hrc


----------



## petefromNY (Feb 20, 2015)

thank you jon !


----------

